# Can I use metal machine with superior drummer?



## Maniacal (May 2, 2013)

I don't have EZ Drummer but would like to use metal machine. Do I need to buy EZ Drummer too?

Yes or no?

Thanks


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 2, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure... But if you don't see it as an available plugin in your DAW chances are it's just an expansion.


----------



## Tyler (May 2, 2013)

From what I saw, it IS possible to use it within Superior


----------



## penguin_316 (May 2, 2013)

Pretty sure its designed for EZDrummer but compatible with Superior as long as you have the latest updates.

Obviously without EZDrummer you wont have the groove library stuff.


----------



## Maniacal (May 2, 2013)

I don't need the groove library, I just want the good presets from metal machine. I will be playing all the parts on an electric kit.


----------



## Taylor2 (May 2, 2013)

Yes it works. Mostly.

I use it all the time.


----------



## Joshua (May 3, 2013)

Yep, I load Metal Machine through Superior whenever I use it. Works just fine.


----------



## Maniacal (May 3, 2013)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Maniacal (May 3, 2013)

i just downloaded metal machine and Nollys presets. Sounds amazing right away.


----------

